# Decline of the missionary boarding school, and the rise of missionary homeshooling



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2011)

Article that mentions the rise in Christian homeschooling among missionaries and the decline of boarding schools.

Boarding Bust: Schools for Missionary Kids See Lower Attendance | Christianity Today | A Magazine of Evangelical Conviction

All the more reasons why homeschooling families are better fit for the mission field and our churches that help their members homeschool are also helping clear one obstacle in missions.


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2011)

Given some of the horror stories that have come out of the missionary boarding schools, their decline might be a good thing. 

I'm sure that most of the folks associated with them were good and honorable folks, but there did seem to be a lack of policing.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 6, 2011)

WORLD Magazine | Fear at Fanda | Jamie Dean | Sep 25, 10

Just found this link...highly disturbing.

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------

Spiritual abuse by those in authority and authoritarian powers structures (spiritual abuse) seemed connected with the physical/sexual abuse as well.


----------



## Edward (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's some more:

08.10.10 Thirty cases of abuse, mostly directed at children of Presbyterian missionaries (1950-90), documented by Abuse Review Panel

I was a member of Highland Park Presbyterian for a while when some of the controversy was going on there. The investigation was suppressed at the Presbytery level until the assistant minister in question passed away. I was a little surprised when I googled up this story. After he died, the claim was that he had only molested at the boarding school, and nothing had happened after he joined the church in Dallas. This story seems to refute that.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, another reason to homeschool.


----------

